# rabbits?



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

hi guys i need help. on rabbit trails, is it a good place to set snares, thers lots of snow here


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

That's the best place to snare rabbits. You can put some corn, cabbage, or rabbit food in a pile in the middle of the path and set a snare on each end and usually catch two. I usually do this where the pile goes through a brushy patch or a briar patch. If you have coyotes or a lot of fox in your area, you will probably want to check your snares morning and evening, unless you like feeding them and not your self... Good luck.


----------

